# savage edge



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone else got one of these. I really like mine just wanted to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do not own one but have heard good things about them.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Model 200 Stevens that is similar. Have heard nothing but good stuff about the Edge.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

heard good things and read lots more on it. they changed the name of the gun did you know that i forgot what they call it now


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

AXIS is what they call it now. Does the bolt work like a normal gun?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah as far as function everything is the same. I really like shooting this gun the trigger is a little heavy but once you get used to it I don't mind it at all.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the trigger adjustable ?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.gunblast.com/Savage-Axis243.htm

http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/savage/112270-edge-axis-trigger.html


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

the trigger is not ajustable like the accutriger where you just have the screw but I think that if you take it to a gunsmith the can prob lighten it up. The gun has become popular enough that it won't surprize me if someone comes out with an aftermarket trigger for it pretty soon.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

There is already an after market trigger. Add $100.00 to the rifle and the other Savage rifles seem like a better deal. JMHO


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah that is a better deal but for people that are short on cash sometimes its easier to buy a gun for less and upgrade later. Plus it can also be more fun to modify your gun.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was looking at both...they both are nice rifles.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

My son has the 30-06 "EDGE". great shooting gun. he says that the trigger has a little "TICK" and when he feels that, he knows that if he applies anymore pressure, it will fire. Awsome groups at 100 yards. Very pleased!!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Saw a review of the EDGE last night on "The Gun Nuts" TV show last night. David Petzel shot two 1" groups with the 30-06. Looks like a great gun.


----------

